# Planet of the Apes (1968)



## Dave (Mar 7, 2001)

Planet of the Apes (1968) 119 minutes.

Directed by Franklin Schaffer.

Written by Rod Serling, Michael Wilson.
Based on the novel 'Monkey Planet' by Pierre Boulle.

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0063442

A very popular, groundbreaking, film, stylish and thought provoking. The Ape make-up is great. And not until Star Trek: The Undiscovered Country did Hollywood see as many extras in full-body costumes again.

Astronauts caught in a time warp land on a planet in the distant future, where men have become beasts and Apes have taken over.
The original novel is in French, and I haven't read a translation, but I was told that in the book, the planet is not Earth. Of course everyone remembers the ending of the film version which proves that it is. That is one of those cinema great scenes.

Cast:
Charlton Heston, Roddy McDowall, Kim Hunter, Maurice Evans, James Whitmore, James Daly, Linda Harrison.

Sequels followed:
Beneath the Planet of the Apes (1969)
Escape from the Planet of the Apes (1970) 
Conquest of the Planet of the Apes (1972)
Battle for the Planet of the Apes (1973)

An excellent TV series followed those in 1974, then a cartoon series in 1975.

There is a new film directed by Tim Burton, but sadly they can never replace Roddy McDowall, in my opinion.

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0133152


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 7, 2001)

*Planet of the Ape movies...*

Love evetryone I've seen! they are really cool! In the first one where they land on "earth" and don't know it till the end was awesome!!! Then I saw the underground one and that one was totally cool!!!


----------



## Dave (Mar 16, 2001)

*Planet of the Apes (2001)*

This was on the Dark Horizons site today:

"More on that rumoured Lincoln Memorial shooting and an explanation that sounds quite plausible (and is potentially spoiler filled):

S
P
O
I
L
E
R
S

W
A
R
N
I
N
G

"I work for a hotel chain and get to talk to a lot of people coming from all over the US...Cleveland is a major legal center for federal cases being tried in the Midwest. One of the attorneys staying with us lives in DC. He and I started talking about the rumored filming around the Lincoln Memorial and he said that (1) it did happen and (2) they did not put a hat or a mask over Lincoln, but instead put a blue-screen cloth over it. Actually, the cloth was bright green supposedly. The attorney got this from a source within the US Park Service, which has lots of red tape wrapped around the protection of all US monuments.
His friend told him that Lincoln's face will be digitally removed and the face of the chimp Proteus will be placed over it. Proteus is the chimp that lands on the ape world after passing through a time rift. When Leo gets to the planet, it is already a millenia after Proteus lands. The chimp's arrival upset the natural balance of the planet long ago, with the humans of that time believing this to be some kind of God. Fast forward a thousand years and you find the Lincoln Memorial, but with Proteus the chimp in the place of the Great Emancipator. It's not Earth, but along the lines of convergent evolution the design for this monument and the famous American one are strikingly similar (like the Pyramids of Egypt and the Pyramids of the Mayans are similar)."

This relates to the Tim Burton Film currently in production. If it is not set on Earth then it sounds more faithful to the original books. Apparently, they've now stopped filming at the Lincoln Memorial though, because thousands of fans have been phoning up the Casting Deptartment pretending to want parts as extras, so they can find out where the set is, and they have mostly succeeded.


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 19, 2001)

Cool! would love to see that! ummm ... did you see the one where the Apes go to the past cause the watch the earth explode and go back to when we ruled the earth. at the end I knew The baby they left was the true baby and not the other baby. :aliengray


----------



## Dave (Mar 19, 2001)

I've seen all the films. I think the first is the best, and although still good, they get progressively poorer as they go on. The TV series was excellent, pity it didn't run longer than one season. 

I was a bit unsure of this new film, but after I read that report I want to see it.


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 19, 2001)

I didn't know there was a series! Seen the movies and agree about the diminishing quality. 

They really bash the human race don't they?


----------



## Dave (Mar 20, 2001)

There was a series with two Astronauts and Roddy McDowall as the chimpanzee who helps them to escape. They then travel around the 'Ape' world with a different story each week, but always having to avoid the Gorrilas. They enter an old city in one episode, build a hanglider in another.

It has recently been on the European SciFi Channel. I'm sure it will be back, and back again, and again.... (see my previous post on that subject

SciFi Channel run the same old things again and again


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 21, 2001)

Cool!


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2001)

*::07.27.01:: Rule the Planet.*

This new Tim Burton film sounds very good.

It now has a website:

http://www.planetoftheapes.com/

07.27.01. must be the US release date - so the UK will no doubt have to wait until Christmas!


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2001)

Planet of the Apes (2001)

Cast Overview:
Mark Wahlberg..............Leo Davidson
Helena Bonham Carter...Ari
Tim Roth........................General Thade
Michael C. Duncan.........Attar
Estella Warren................Daena
Kris Kristofferson...........Karubi
Paul Giamatti...................Limbo
Glenn Shadix...................Senator Nado
Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa....Krull
Erick Avari.....................Tival
Emmy Collins
Luke Eberl
Evan D. Parke
Lisa Marie
Spike Jonze
George Clooney............Ape General


Plot: The year: 2029.

The place: distant space.

S
P
O
I
L
E
R

W
A
R
N
I
N
G

The situation: On board the space station Oberon interstellar exploration-missions are assigned to chimpanzees that have been trained by human astronauts. After receiving an alien signal from outer space, the chimp Pericles is sent out in a high-tech exploration-vessel. As he's heading towards the destination, suddenly he loses all contact to the space station and disappears from its radars. The fearless astronaut Leo Davidson ignores his commander's orders and boards another one-man exploration-vessel to save Pericles. This vessel, too, starts to have troubles, but before he knows it, Leo's survival-equipment goes out and he loses consciousness.

When he finally comes to, his vessel is scraping against the tree tops of jungle-like woods before it crashes into the mud. The second he's finally found ground under his feet, Leo is almost run over by a herd [they're like animals, right?] of scared, primitive humans. He only manages to notice the tattoos on their faces, before he gets captured along with the humans by barbaric, speaking apes, who rule over the human race on this planet. After a daring escape, Leo gathers a group of rebellious humans and willing apes to look for the Oberon, in the hope to be saved. He makes a great impression on both the apes and humans in his group and wins their trust. Strengthened by the knowledge that humans and apes can live together as equals [aaaaaaaw!], Leo & Co. fight against an establishment of systematic misinformation and against a merciless group of war-hungry apes who're on their pursuit. 

Confronted with this upside-down world, Leo's heart, conscience and military training lead him to organize a great human rebellion, demanding full freedom for the human race. While Leo's organizing his strategies for the impending war, he makes a very important and shocking discovery that changes his insight into this world completely, and immediately increases his personal importance in the battle even further.


RELEASE DATES:
USA - July 27th 2001, Australia - August 9th 2001
Argentina - November 15th 2001, Belgium - September 19th 2001
France - August 29th 2001, Israel - August 9th 2001


----------



## Asmiley (Apr 18, 2001)

Can't wait!


----------



## Dave (Apr 26, 2001)

*Film Poster.*

I can't wait either, there seems to be very little on at the cinema at the moment that I want to see.

This is a poster for sale at ebay. I cleaned up the image a little because it was pretty distorted.


----------



## Dave (Apr 26, 2001)

Also lots of SPOILERS, pictures and details here:
http://www.darkhorizons.com/2001/PlanetOfTheApes.htm


----------



## Asmiley (May 16, 2001)

Oh that is so cool! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Dave (May 16, 2001)

No problem!

It's a pity it doesn't have the release date for the UK though, I may have to wait until the end of the year. It is advertised at my local cinema, I saw a poster when I took my kids to see "Spy Kids".

Does anyone know the release date for the UK?


----------



## Asmiley (May 16, 2001)

Well I don't and since I'm the only other person who posts in this thread I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Dave (May 16, 2001)

Well I live in hope!

And expect that as this new film is released, this thread will get much more popular!

Did the server just go down for 1/2 hour?


----------



## Asmiley (May 16, 2001)

Yes it did. I don't know why but it did.


----------



## Dave (May 17, 2001)

Even if it is just you and me, here are some websites:

http://upcomingmovies.com/planetoftheapes.html
(lots on the 2001 film's early development)

http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Hollow/3774

http://www.simiancentral.com/

http://www.spleenworld.com/apes/
(only an index page, rest of the site seems to be dead.)

You should try and see the TV series, I used to watch it every week when it was first aired in the 70's. It has been on the European SciFi Channel last year. It must be on some channel where you are.


----------



## Asmiley (May 17, 2001)

Those are awesome links! I don't think we get the show here though.  Anyway just had an idea on getting more peeps here and I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Dave (May 18, 2001)

Please tell me, what's your idea?


----------



## Annette (May 18, 2001)

Hi Asmiley and Dave, think I have seen a UK release date for Planet of The Apes in July. I could be wrong. Will try and find out.


annette


----------



## Dave (May 18, 2001)

Annette,  Hello, and welcome to Asmiley and Dave's own personal Forum.

Asmiley, whatever you did, it worked!

Annette, 
What do you think of the remake idea?
Favourite original film?
Favourite Character or scene?
Have you seen the TV series?
Did you like it?


----------



## Annette (May 19, 2001)

Hi there. 

I can just about remember the original series.
I thought the idea of a remake was quite good and the clips I've seen look very good.
Favourite character ummmmmm is it Galen? (no idea) if it is thought he was quite good.
I preferred the original film (first one) not the return of the apes.


annette


----------



## Dave (May 19, 2001)

Galen was the Roddy McDowall Chimpanzee character in the TV series, I expect that everyone would name him as their favourite. I think that his character in the films had a different name, Cornelius. 

Did you know that the Gorilla character in the TV series was played by Mark Lenard (Sarek in 'Star Trek')?

Where have you seen film clips? I have only seen still photographs, and those were from the internet.


----------



## Annette (May 20, 2001)

From the website for Planet of The Apes.

Talking to my hubby he said the guy who played the nasty ape used to scare him (when he was younger) not now.

Will try and find the addy for POTA. Release date for here is August I believe.


annette


----------



## Dave (May 20, 2001)

Is that this site:
http://www.planetoftheapes.com/

I found it a few weeks ago, but there was nothing there, now there is a short clip, but it takes forever to load.

It says that it is a "SKIP MOVIE"-- she gets everywhere doesn't she?

Thanks for the release date for the UK.:star:


----------



## Annette (May 21, 2001)

Thats the one. I know what you mean. It does take forever and a day to load. Glad I'm not the only one to think so.

My hubby can't wait for the release of this film.



annette


----------



## Dave (May 21, 2001)

Why doesn't your Hubby post something then?

           ASciFi NEEDS YOU!


----------



## Annette (May 21, 2001)

Cos hubby hasn't got the time or the patience to sit down and post. Plus we'd be fighting over the keyboard. (haha)


annette


----------



## Asmiley (May 21, 2001)

I copied the url for here and posted it in another forum with the words go here:
http://www.ascifi.com/forums/showthread.php?postid=77407#post77407

Like that. Nice to see you here annette!


----------



## Annette (May 22, 2001)

Nice to see you here too, Asmiley.

Do you remember Planet of the Apes? (the original)

Thought the pilots of the spacecraft weren't too bad looking. Just wonder how the film's plot is going to work with so many years gone by.



annette


----------



## Asmiley (May 22, 2001)

Well they could always say it was a time thing like in the first one. it would make sense. well I think it would anyway.


----------



## Dave (May 22, 2001)

No. I think it is a remake, not a sequel. 

From what I read and posted before, I think it is closer to the original book. (Which I haven't read, and which is written in French). Chimpanzees are trained to work in space in the future, so the spacecraft that crashland contain both a human pilot, and a chimpanzee pilot--  I think. In the book the planet is not Earth either.

But, if that's true, you can see it will be quite different from the 1968 film.


----------



## Dave (May 22, 2001)

I've just found the best site for info on POTA that you could ever want.

http://www.dlcwest.com/~comicsape/apenews.htm

I was going to copy some stuff but there is too much.

Some interesting points though, Charlton Heston and Linda Hamilton may have cameo parts in the new film, Heston in ape make-up.


----------



## Annette (May 23, 2001)

I had heard that Charlton Heston was going to be in it and in 'ape' make-up. That would be interesting to see given his age and stuff.


annette


----------



## Dave (May 24, 2001)

'Monkey Planet' by Pierre Boulle is currently out of print. It is being reprinted to tie in with the POTA release, as 'Planet of the Apes'. you can order it from Amazon.com here:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0345447980/104-5972142-4655116

There is a short blurb about Pierre Boulle there too. I didn't know that he also wrote 'The Bridge on the River Kwai'.


----------



## Annette (Jun 4, 2001)

*POTA in Dreamwatch*

Hi Dave, I can see you are a fan of POTA. Just wondered if you had seen the issue of Dreamwatch with the articles in it about POTA.

If you want to know which issue please ask. Also next months Dreamwatch has Behind The Scenes Coverage in it. This is due out 28 June.


annette


----------



## Dave (Jun 5, 2001)

Thanks, I will look.

Do you know what rating certificate the film will have. My little boy is obsessed with anything to do with monkeys, but I don't know if I can take him, it might be too violent.


----------



## Annette (Jun 5, 2001)

At a guess a PG, but don't quote me on it. If I manage to find out I'll let you know.



annette


----------



## Dave (Jun 14, 2001)

*Film Score recording now.*

From http://www.darkhorizons.com/news.htm : Planet of the Apes: The score by Danny Elfman is huge, and will require one of the biggest orchestras ever assembled on a scoring stage. The early "draft" versions of the music, done by synthesizer in MP3 format, sound terrific and should be more so when the musicians get their hands on it. The orchestrators and copyists are apparently going full steam to get the music ready for Friday's session (the last possible minute)."


----------



## Dave (Jun 20, 2001)

The official POTA site now has a photo of Charlton Heston in full ape make-up from the new film.

I also caught Charlton Heston on a programme on TV telling stories about the original film. He said that the funiest thing was during lunchbreaks. When the actors sat down to eat, all the 'humans' sat at one table, all the 'gorillas' sat at anothe, the 'orang-utangs' at another, and all the 'chimpanzees' at another.


----------



## Annette (Jun 20, 2001)

Sounds like an 'ape' mazing time to be had by all.


annette


----------



## Dave (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: The POTA TV series.*



> _Originally posted by Asmiley _
> *I didn't know there was a series! Seen the movies *



I realise that I'm on my own here liking this, but I keep thinking that next month when the new film is released everyone will be posting here, so here are some episode guides to the 1974 TV series that I have discovered. 

I can't believe it only ran to 14 episodes, it was so good!

http://www.angelfire.com/pa2/trekker/POTA.html
http://www.pazsaz.com/apes.html
http://www.uran.net/sci_fi/apes/apeepi.html
http://www.spleenworld.com/apes/tvmain.html

I'm going to be away on holiday when the film comes out, so I won't get to see it straight away.

:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Annette (Jun 22, 2001)

You're not on your own Dave. I find this posts interesting to read. My hubby is desparate to see it.

Might wait for it to come out on video/dvd before I watch it.

Thanks for the interesting news about it though.


annette


----------



## Dave (Jul 2, 2001)

Thanks for letting me know about the 'Dreamwatch' interview. I didn't actually read that one but the most recent one has more on POTA.

The 'Dreamwatch' issue 83, AUG 2001, has a site visit and interviews.

 The UK release date is 17th AUG 2001, so I will be back from hols.


----------



## Annette (Jul 3, 2001)

Glad the Dreamwatch news was found useful. 

Have a good hols. 


annette


----------



## Dave (Jul 6, 2001)

Not going away just yet!!


----------



## Dave (Jul 7, 2001)

POTA will have a certificate 12 rating in the UK. So I can't take my son to see it. In the US it will be PG-13. 

(I heard that the UK censors may be getting rid of 12 certificates, to bring us in line with Europe and the US who only have PG certificates, but not in time for this. I Might get him the old films out on video.)

The official website appears to have loads of new pictures, facts, interviews and film clips, but I can't get any of them to load -- have you had any luck Annette?

Another thing I heard -- I saw an ABC News report on BBC News 24 Channel -- it was about the new craze for caches (Boxes containing trinkets which are buried with a transponder, then people use a GSP receiver to locate and dig them up) a sort of modern treasure hunt. These caches are hidden in very unusual and difficult to get to places. Apparently, several of these have been buried worldwide containing props from the film. So if you have a GSP receiver, get digging!!


----------



## Annette (Jul 8, 2001)

Hi Dave, I can get on to the website but nothing happens when I click on one of the icons.

Its a shame about not being able to take your son. Can't he pass for a  12 year old?

annette


----------



## Dave (Jul 8, 2001)

No, he's much too young, and if it is really that violent then it's probably best. I think the whole system needs reviewing, when you can watch worse things on TV and video though. He is really into anything to do with monkeys and apes though, for some reason, he always has been.


----------



## Asmiley (Jul 16, 2001)

Arrgh! I can't wait to see this movie comes out July 27th! Help! total anxiety Over not seeing it yet! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave (Jul 16, 2001)

I just saw some clips on TV and it does look very good. The Bookmakers in Britain are taking bets on whether POTA or JP3 will be the biggest box-office hit of the Summer.

Have you been away, Asmiley, long time, no chat!


----------



## Asmiley (Jul 16, 2001)

My vote is POTA.  But not having seen eigther one I suppose I can't vote on that till after I've seen them both.


Yeah how are you and what's new? Anything I should know about?


----------



## Dave (Jul 16, 2001)

Nothing new really, you're still the top poster, there's some good fanfic being posted, Voyager has finished, Stargate looks like it's going to end............

My vote is POTA too, JP is a tired old formula, but it has the kiddie appeal.


----------



## Asmiley (Jul 16, 2001)

Yeah well I always mfound the  JP stuff to be a little lame although some of it can be pretty cool it's just not my style movie. I mean people being eaten by dinosoars just isn't my style.


----------



## Annette (Jul 17, 2001)

Hi Asmiley, welcome back to ascifi. You've been misssed.

Dave, remind me when POTA is out. I can't remember. The hubby is chomping at the bit waiting to go and see it.


annette


----------



## Dave (Jul 17, 2001)

IIRC 17th August in the UK.

I will be back from my holidays by then, so I'll probably go straight away.


----------



## Asmiley (Jul 17, 2001)

Oh Man No fair I wont be able to talk about it for a couple weeks! That is soo not fair! Oh well! Anyway It cmes out end of July Here!


----------



## Dave (Jul 19, 2001)

Please talk about it as much as you like.

Just don't tell me the end though. The end will be different, no 'Statue of Liberty' on the beach, proving that Man wiped himself out with a Nuclear War, but it is supposed to be something equally as interesting.


----------



## Asmiley (Jul 19, 2001)

Wow! I just can't wait to see it. thaqnks for the permission Dave.


----------



## Dave (Jul 20, 2001)

Annette, thanks for the competition website address (it was a dead link, but I went to Fox.UK instead and found it.

Did you enter? Did you know there were actually two different competitions there?

I entered both -- easy questions -- so don't know what the chances are of winning.

Asmiley, do you want to know a little of the plot?

In the year 2029, astronaut Leo Davidson (Mark Wahlberg) boards a pod cruiser on a space station for a "routine" reconnaissance mission.

But an abrupt detour through a space time wormhole lands him on a strange planet where talking apes rule over the human race. With the help of a sympathetic chimpanzee activist named Ari (Helena Bonham-Carter) and a small band of human rebels, Leo leads the effort to evade the advancing gorilla army led by General Thade (Tim Roth) and his most trusted warrior, Attar (Michael Clarke Duncan).

Now the race is on to reach a sacred temple within the planet's forbidden zone to discover the shocking secrets of mankind's past - and the key to its future.

Released in the UK: 17 August 2001 

Stripe has just posted that the movie is behind schedule though POTA


----------



## Asmiley (Jul 20, 2001)

Cool. For a sec there Iwasworried readingthe title of that thread you know...


----------



## Annette (Jul 20, 2001)

Apologies for that Dave, couldn't have been concentrating.

I only entered the one competition.


annette


----------



## Dave (Jul 20, 2001)

No  need to apologise, thanks for all the things you've sent me about POTA.


----------



## Annette (Jul 20, 2001)

As long as you don't mind me passing them on.

annette


----------



## Dave (Jul 20, 2001)

No, like Asmiley, I'm really looking forward to this. 

There is an internet rumour, not always believable, that there will be a 'Star Wars: Episode II' trailer shown before POTA. They are both FOX films, but it seems a little early for Episode II.


----------



## Dave (Jul 20, 2001)

*Another website.*

I know, not another one, but this one is good!

http://planetoapes.tripod.com/

I can never get the official one to load.


----------



## Annette (Jul 21, 2001)

Thanx Dave. It looks pretty good.

One question who is Paul Trachtenberg? The person 'In Memoriam'.


annette


----------



## Dave (Jul 21, 2001)

I don't know but I'll find out.


----------



## Dave (Jul 21, 2001)

No Luck!  I guess that he must just be someone the website designer knew.

I did find this instead:  Mr. T & Planet of the Apes .


----------



## Annette (Jul 21, 2001)

hahahahahahaha

LOL LOL LOL LOL

 :laugh2: :laugh2:  :laugh: 


annette


----------



## Asmiley (Jul 21, 2001)

That was just awesome Dave! Mr T VS Planet of the Apes Way cool! Never would have thought of that one!


----------



## Dave (Jul 29, 2001)

There are now some reviews of POTA on the web now that it has been released in the USA.Dark Horizons has several. They are all pretty negative, unfortunately, and I didn't read all of them because some give away the ending. The start, which gets Leo to the planet, is supposedly very 'Star Trek:TNG' -ish. The middle part has some big 'Braveheart'-like battle scenes. The ending is badly done, and breaks all time-travel continuity rules.

I'll still go and see it, but I'm disappointed that it won't be better.


----------



## Asmiley (Aug 20, 2001)

Pota Was da Bomb! It was just So awesome! the Ending was my Fave Part. You just have to see it! it is sooooo cool!


----------



## Dave (Aug 20, 2001)

I'm going on Wednesday!

Glad you liked the ending (don't tell me it) but I heard that it was "drivel" in a newspaper review.


----------



## Annette (Aug 21, 2001)

Hubby is going to see this tonight. (Tuesday)


annette


----------



## Dave (Aug 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Asmiley_
> *Awesome!*



 I don't want to say more in this thread so I might start another for people who have seen it, so that we can SPOIL away

 The other thread for people who have seen it



> _Originally posted by Annette_
> *Hubby is going to see it...*



Aren't you going to see it? It's the best thing I've seen this year, so far.


----------



## Asmiley (Sep 4, 2001)

It is awesome! Definately reccomend it!


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

This is one of the best Heston films ever made! A masterpiece!


----------

